# Just a beach...April 4-11 sleeps 4 or more



## momof3princesses (Mar 17, 2015)

We are just looking to get away to the beach. 2 adults and 2 children. Open to options within the continental US.


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 17, 2015)

momof3princesses said:


> We are just looking to get away to the beach. 2 adults and 2 children. Open to options within the continental US.



Just in case you didn't see this- someone posted a 2BR Hyatt Key West for the exact dates you are looking for. This is a STEAL!

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224796


----------



## momof3princesses (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you. I just looked at this. It looks amazing but airfare is just ridiculous for those dates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 18, 2015)

momof3princesses said:


> Thank you. I just looked at this. It looks amazing but airfare is just ridiculous for those dates.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 Fly into Miami and rent a car. It's about a 4 hour drive down to Key West and it's a lovely drive once you get to the first Key, Key Largo.


----------



## Tank (Mar 23, 2015)

I have a two bed room at Myrtle beach that week if interested call 330-715-3701 1100 sq ft


----------

